# My hit list



## alleyyooper (Jun 19, 2014)

While all critters have some beneficial use the bad will out weight the good in my list.
Number 1 would be wolves if it were legal to have them on my hit list but do to legalities They are not.
(1. Coyotes, they are bad on the fawns each spring, small dogs and cats in suburban areas. They are also hard on sheep and cattle at birthing time.
(2. Red squirrels, Nasty little critters that seem to enjoy doing damage to property even though their bigger cousins seem to do very well in the tops of trees with a nest of leaves or a hollow one.
Parked the travel trailer in 1999 and go out deer hunting the next day. return at night fall to find a mess with holes chewed in the ceiling and in the walls in several spots. Destroyed the interior to the point I rebuilt it.
(3. possums Or coons is really a toss up as they both mess with the bee hives mess with the garage. I will pick the possums as number 3 how ever as they have chewed on bee hives and ruined them.
(4. Coons these I will probably be fighting for a very long time since the creek runs with in 30 yards of the house. They not only mess with the bees and make them cranky to work they also do damage to the buildings. They chewed the seal off the bottom of th4e garage door to get at the cat food the wife kept in there for her out door cats and her kittens.
Last night I had been in bed a very short time and the wife wakes me and says some thing/one is messing with the garage (big alum) door. Grab the gun and go out to find 4 little ones and a big adult coon messing with the door. The adult left fast and I got 3 or the four little ones. I get back in bed and just fall asleep and again the wife wakes me with some thing is messing with the door. Again I get up put my shoes on and grab the gun and go out the door. Again there is an adult that runs off but leaves a little one behind which I dispatch.
I decide I will set up the live trap near the door in case the adult comes back and I would take care of the dead come morning.
Morning comes and nothing in the trap but I was shocked to not find even one little one laying on the apron.
(5. Skunks because they also mess with the bees. But they seem to have learned that I don't fool with them. I have not caught one in the live trap in probably 8 years and have not seen or smelled on in the woods and field in about the same amount of time.
That's my top 5.

 Al


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jun 22, 2014)

My list.
1. Fire ants- These little bastages need to go. 
2. Moles- Tunnelling all over the place. Messing up my yard.
3. Cats- Spraying my shrubs causing them to die.


----------



## Ash_403 (Jun 26, 2014)

My short list.

1. Red squirrels - they destroy/chew on random items. Your house, wiring, etc. Over the last 5 years, my dog and I have managed the thin them out.
2. Chipmunks (aka- ground squirrels) I have a problem with them digging under my patio slab. They also get into my garden in the spring-time and bite the tops off of young plants (such as beans, and pepper plants). They don't eat them, they just bite and let them lay. Between me and my dog, we have dispatched 5 of them so far this year. Last year we got 6 total.
3. Cottontail rabbits. These are more of an unintentional hit. If they get in my back yard, they are eventually goners. My dog will get them. Yes, he will get them. (Gotta love Greyhounds in that aspect.)


----------



## esshup (Jul 8, 2014)

My hit list varies with the seasons. Right now Groundhogs are at the top. I'm playing cat and mouse with one that (for now) is living under one of the piles of bucked but not split firewood, but I'd venture to say that it's eyeing the outbuildings.
English Sparrows and Starlings are always in season.
Like others, Red Squirrels seem to do more damage than Fox Squirrels.
'Yotes - anytime I see them on my or my clients property. I have written permission from them to remove any that are seen.

In the Fall when it starts to get cold out, mice try to get in the house and I have to go to war with them for a month or so. Even with some barn cats around that I don't feed, the mice get the upper hand.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 10, 2014)

(6. crows, starlings AND blue jays
(7. porcupines
(8 Stray cats
(9. stray dogs
(10 trespassing politicians/ nosy neighbors. Yes I have huge no trespassing signs on both sides of my drive way. Only way you get to my door is being a stupid sales person or some politician dumb politician wanting my vote which was lost when they trespassed.

 Al


----------



## DANOAM (Jul 26, 2014)

Typically my list consists of groundhogs and carpenter bees. This year I discovered that a muskrat had taken a liking to our dam. I put him at the top of the list immediately. I tried trapping him, but ultimately, he ended up dying of lead poisoning.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 31, 2014)

1. Wasp and bees, I hate those suckers. this does not count honey bees, we need those little guys and they will not attack you like the other wasp.

2. Cats, don't need to say anymore.

3. Moles, they tear the yard up.

4.Yotes, well their just fun to shoot.

5. Water Moccasins, Ugly stinkin worthless snake.

6. Timber Rattlers, Beautiful snake but very dangerous in the woods.

7. And finally and this should be #1, Lazy welfare collecting non working people. Most are able to work but why should they, they get more in welfare than they could make working. All seven deserve lead poisoning.


----------



## olyman (Sep 3, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> 1. Wasp and bees, I hate those suckers. this does not count honey bees, we need those little guys and they will not attack you like the other wasp.
> 
> 2. Cats, don't need to say anymore.
> 
> ...


 DANG!!!!!!! I likeeeeeeeeee no 7!!!!!!! but you know,,you just pissed the fawning leftists of this forum off...I mean,,those poor folk that just cant seem to find a job,,or hold one...........................


----------

